# Bath/Back Brush (Alloys)



## bobski (Oct 21, 2007)

Hi Guys,

Decide to give the TT a clean today and as usual i started with the alloys first. Before i started, i decide to try the Asda white plastic Bath/Back Brush i bought for £1.50. I had also bought at the time a Loo Brush which i had used a few times before with good results. When i got going, i found that the Bath Brush was brilliant. It was so easy to reach the inside of the alloys and cleaning them was easy. And i could fit the brush between the Brembo's and the alloys for a change. I must say it was quicker and easier than the Loo Bush with the extended reach that the Bath Bush gave me. Loved it... 

Sorry theres no pics but its dark outside now...

Best £1.50 i have spent for cleaning product... :wink:

Bobski


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

Nice one!


----------

